# probleme avec l'application viber



## zarathoustra (13 Mai 2015)

bonjour à tous

je vous sollicite pour un problème avec l'application viber qui me pose un problème

quand le téléphone est "locké", lorsque je recois un coup de telephone via viber, lorsque je décroche, ca coupe toujours la conversation...

est ce que cela vous arrive?
est ce que vous pensez que l'on peut régler ca dans les parametres?

merci pour votre aide

et vive macG​


----------

